# Wie nutzt man zusätzliche Abhängigkeiten bei Baselayout-2?

## bell

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute auch mit meinem PC an Baselayout-2 getraut. Alles läuft soweit prima und der Bootvorgang ist jetzt richtig schnell. Allerding habe ich zwei Kleinigkeiten.

1. Ich nutze den ntp-client. Leider wird dieser zu früh gestartet, also bevor das WLAN vollständig aufgebaut ist.

In /etc/rc.conf habe ich folgendes gesehen:

```
# You can also enable the above commands here for each service. Below is an

# example for service foo.

#rc_foo_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_foo_need="openvpn"

#rc_foo_after="clock"

```

 und habe gleich 

```
rc_ntp-client_need="net.ath0"
```

 dort eingetragen. Leider fonktioniert es so nicht. Die Fehlermeldung lautet:

```
/etc/rc.conf: line 90: rc_ntp-client_need=net.ath0: command not found
```

 Diese wiederholt sich beim hoch und runterfahren bei jedem Dienst mehrfach. Was mache ich hier falsch btw. wie mache ich es richtig?

2. Beim Heruntefahren meckert der xdm, dass er die Datei /var/run/gdm.pid nicht findet. Was kann ich hier tun?

----------

## schachti

Wie sieht denn die depend-Section Deiner /etc/init.d/ntp-client aus? Bei mir wie folgt:

```

depend() {

        before cron portmap

        need net

        use dns logger

}

```

Wichtig auf jeden Fall die Zeile need net.

----------

## bell

@schachti: Bei mir sieht es genauso aus. Das dumme ist, "need net" ist erfüllt, wenn net.lo gestartet ist. Ich habe vorübergehend die Zeile auf "need net.ath0" geändert. Damit funktioniert es. Ich bin aber trotzdem an der richtigen Lösung interessiert. Bei Baselayout-1 gab es hierfür global "RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING". Das finde ich im Baselayout-2 nicht mehr. Mich interessiert auch insgesamt, wie es für Baselayout-2 gedacht ist, die Abhängigkeiten in der /etc/rc.conf anzupassen.

----------

## merlin2k

 *bell wrote:*   

> 2. Beim Heruntefahren meckert der xdm, dass er die Datei /var/run/gdm.pid nicht findet. Was kann ich hier tun?

 

Ich habe das gleiche problem auf zwei Rechnern. Gibt es hierfür inzwischen eine Lösung?

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc_ntp-client_need="net.ath0"
> ```
> ...

 

Bindestriche in Variablennamen erlaubt die Shell-Syntax nicht. Möglicherweise geht rc_ntp_client_need="net.ath0", aber das glaube ich eher nicht. Allerdings sollte  */etc/conf.d/net-client wrote:*   

> rc_need="net.ath0"

  gehen. 

 *Quote:*   

> RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING

 

Das heißt jetzt

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_depend_strict="YES"

 

Edit: Typo korrigiertLast edited by mv on Thu Aug 21, 2008 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   2. Beim Heruntefahren meckert der xdm, dass er die Datei /var/run/gdm.pid nicht findet. Was kann ich hier tun? 
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche problem auf zwei Rechnern. Gibt es hierfür inzwischen eine Lösung?

 

/etc/init.d/xdm editieren

Diesen Eintrag suchen:

```
if start-stop-daemon --quiet --test --stop --exec "${myexe}" ; then

      start-stop-daemon --stop --exec "${myexe}" --retry TERM/5/TERM/5 \

                   ${mypidfile:+--pidfile} ${mypidfile} \

         ${myname:+--name} ${myname}

      retval=$?
```

Diese Zeile dann entfernen:

```
${mypidfile:+--pidfile} ${mypidfile} \
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/xdm editieren

 

das ist doch aber ein dirty hack, das sollte bei einem update und danach mit etc-update von selbst erfolgen, ist vielleicht einen bug report wert im punkto des xdm init scripts.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich habe bspw. net.ppp0 im runlevel boot und ntp-client im runlevel default, damit gibt es keine Probleme.

CoS

----------

## lituxer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist doch aber ein dirty hack, das sollte bei einem update und danach mit etc-update von selbst erfolgen, ist vielleicht einen bug report wert im punkto des xdm init scripts.

 

Sagen wir mal so, es ist für Leute die nicht auf ein Update warten wollen und denen die Fehlermeldung beim Shutdown stört.

Wie mir.  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe mir ein Backup des Scriptes angelegt. Falls es mal ein Update gibt, werde ich es wieder austauschen.

----------

